# Gaggia TS



## barrymckenna (Oct 26, 2017)

Been talking to David (dfk41) offline about this already but just wanted to throw it out there. I've searched the forum too for all previous posts on it (including listings). A lot of them are from a few years ago so was just wondering if anyone still has their Gaggia TS and how they'd rate it? The 'prosumer' machine landscape is a bit different now with the likes of Rocket squeezing a HX package into smaller chassis (appartamento). The TS is huge but there's a lot going for it - quick heat up time, built to last, parts seem readily available.

Curious to hear your thoughts!

B


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I was very happy with mine but sold it as I got a cracking deal on a Bezzera Magica. The TS really is huge and this was the main reason I replaced it another machine. The active heated grouphead was a really nice feature and meant a warm-up time of around 10 minutes.


----------



## barrymckenna (Oct 26, 2017)

bronc said:


> I was very happy with mine but sold it as I got a cracking deal on a Bezzera Magica. The TS really is huge and this was the main reason I replaced it another machine. The active heated grouphead was a really nice feature and meant a warm-up time of around 10 minutes.


No getting around the size but as you day, things like the active heated group head resulting in a quick warm up time has got me interested. When I do pick up a machine, it'll be located in the utility room so I'm less worried about the amount of counter space that it would take up.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The group head & other parts are commercial grade, so spares are easy to source in the UK.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Is this the machine that needs to be plumbed in or does it have a tank? I have one that needs to be plumbed in... Currently sat doing nothing!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Just checked my records and the machine I have is Gaggia TE. Needs plumbing in or rigging up to an office water cooler tank (or another alternative).


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

It's pump-only.


----------



## barrymckenna (Oct 26, 2017)

The TS is a tank version. Could scratch the itch for a while if I got one for 350-400e


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Gaggia TS is lovely


----------



## sashak (Feb 13, 2019)

Recently I bought Gaggia TS for 350€. It's huge. Once you get used to it, it's great machine. Only thing that bothers me is that it tends to run very hot after long idle. I have to flush it with large quantities of water. Water tank is not insulated so water in it gets warm so you can't cool HX effectively. Water from OPV heats tank water too. It helps if you always have full tank.

Steaming power is outstanding. It heats in about 20min.

Spare parts are readily available. It even shares many parts with newer machines like Gaggia XD/GD.


----------

